# Comparison of Iams Lamb & Rice vs Diamond Naturals L&R



## ksbsnowowl (Apr 30, 2010)

I've got a 1-year old German Shepherd/Beagle mix who I will soon be transitioning from Iams puppy to something else. (She's currently on a mix of Iams puppy and normal Iams adult in a past anticipation to move that direction).

We think she's got a bit of an allergy to corn, so would like to reduce that in her diet. We recently got some samples of Taste of the Wild and tested mixing that in with her current food. She seemed to love it, and the price isn't too bad if we mix it with some form of Lamb and Rice formula, thus drastically reducing her corn and grain intake.

We were going to go with Iams Lamb and Rice as the other half, but I stopped at a feed store nearby and they had Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice for cheaper than I could get the Iams at Sam's Club. I'm open to either as a mix with TotW, but am just looking for some input/insight into a comparison of these two foods.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Taste Of The Wild at $40 a bag is not expensive at all for grain free dog food.

Everyone on here is going to agree with me that all the Iams and all the Diamond is garbage and you'll be wasting your money and your dogs health.

I try to not be negative on here, but the majority of the members here feed premium kibble and raw diets.

If price is an issue, see if you can obtain a food called Healthwise. I believe this stuff sells for less than a buck a pound.

As far as grain free though, you will not find anything cheaper than Taste Of the Wild.

It is my belief though that a dog that big should be fed a minimum of 400 calories per cup of food, and none of the foods you spoke of are going to achieve that. Hence, you will be feeding alot more food to obtain the calories needed for the day.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Taste Of The Wild at $40 a bag is not expensive at all for grain free dog food.
> 
> Everyone on here is going to agree with me that all the Iams and all the Diamond is garbage and you'll be wasting your money and your dogs health.
> 
> ...


im pretty offended..canidae grain free is maufactured by diamond and idont think its garbage....plus totw is an ''ok'' foodas well


----------



## ksbsnowowl (Apr 30, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Everyone on here is going to agree with me that all the Iams and all the Diamond is garbage and you'll be wasting your money and your dogs health.


I've searched before posting and found quite a few individuals here who recommended Diamond Naturals (though not as their top choice).



> If price is an issue, see if you can obtain a food called Healthwise. I believe this stuff sells for less than a buck a pound.


I'll look into it.



> It is my belief though that a dog that big should be fed a minimum of 400 calories per cup of food, and none of the foods you spoke of are going to achieve that. Hence, you will be feeding alot more food to obtain the calories needed for the day.


She's stabilized at 45-46 lbs, which is actually a touch more than the vet said he'd like to see as her final weight when we got her (at about 7.5 months), so I think the cal count will be fine. She's half-beagle, so she'll always be a food hound, no matter how many calories I give her.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree with Salty Dog that Diamond ain't good. 

I adamantly disagree with Salty Dog that "everyone here will say Diamond is garbage." No way. RC is right, there are many out here that love Diamond made stuff. 

Sadly, I think they like it more due to price than any true objective analysis of the food. 

And RC, you being offended is irrelevant to the conversation. Whether Diamond is good, bad, decent or whatever...it is not dependent on you being offended, you feeding the stuff, or what anyone else thinks about Diamond. 

Anyone feeding Diamond, in my opinion, in doing so for 2 reasons...1. PRICE. 2. The ingredient label does read ok. Certainly better than most.

I agree with Salty Dog...I would steer anyone into Healthwise who is on a budget. Period. I believe Healthwise even offers a performance formula with higher protein levels. Hoping they someday offer a grain free to compete with TOTW on price.


----------



## ksbsnowowl (Apr 30, 2010)

While I'm looking into Healthwise, does anyone have an opinion on my original question? Of the two, Iams or Diamond Naturals, which is better?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

That's kinda like picking between a Big Mac and a Wopper; both are pretty bad, but you can survive off of them.

But if I had to pick, I'd say go Diamond.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Diamond Naturals is better of the 2, heres the comparison:

Iams:

Chicken, Corn Meal, Ground Grain Sorghum, Chicken By-Product Meal, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Dried Egg Product, Natural Chicken Flavor, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Brewers Dried Yeast, Vitamins and Minerals. 

(keep in mind that even though chicken is 1st ingridient, they are listed based on weight prior to extrusion, which means after its baked, it goes down the list, so the main ingridients are corn meal and ground grain sorghum)


Diamond Naturals:

Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, white rice, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), oatmeal, beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, potassium chloride, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid. 

Obviously a much better choice, still grain heavy, but no fragment grains or byproducts.

I think the main issue with Diamond is that they have been involved in a number of recalls in the past. With that said, if someone is on a very tight budget, I would reccomend Healthwise since its very similar in cost, but made by reputable company. If they dont have access to it, then this is definitely much better then any grocery store brand. 

Also if you have a costco membership, they make their brand of food called Kirkland signature, which is made by Diamond and pretty much identical ingridients, except that its $22 for 40 lb bag.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Here are the locations in kansas city where you can get healthwise:

Brookside Barkery & Bath
118 West 63rd Street
Kansas City, MO 64113
(816) 333-2275
Website

Doggie Style Bowtique
1503 Westport Road
Kansas City, MO 64111
(816) 561-3647
Website

Empire Pets
6506 Martway
Mission, KS 66202
(913) 236-5318

Land of Paws #3
4155 N. Mulberry Dr. Suite A
Kansas City, MO 64116
(816) 587-2275



Retailer Locations
City Pets and Ponds
4029 Mill St
Kansas City, MO 64111
(816) 561-7387
Website


----------



## ksbsnowowl (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'd found a scoring "chart" that showed Diamond to be much better than the Iams. (Take that for what it's worth)

If we can find some Healthwise at a reasonable price not too far from us, we'll give that a shot (mixed with TotW) the next time we buy food.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

No problem, you should also call around for prices because I know that generally boutique type places will charge more then pet/feed stores.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

ksbsnowowl said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'd found a scoring "chart" that showed Diamond to be much better than the Iams. (Take that for what it's worth)
> 
> If we can find some Healthwise at a reasonable price not too far from us, we'll give that a shot (mixed with TotW) the next time we buy food.


KSB,

Uno just posted on a 20% coupon for petfooddirect. Should cover alot of your shipping costs(not sure where you live)....just a thought. 

I would say this...if you simply want an answer as to what is better...well,...Diamond Naturals is the better food based on the ingredient list.


----------



## ksbsnowowl (Apr 30, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> KSB,
> 20% coupon for petfooddirect. Should cover alot of your shipping costs.


The shipping costs are 65% the cost of the food. Er...no.


----------

